# The Town Tune Idea Thread



## JoeysShinyRattata (Feb 9, 2013)

I almost had my town planned out, then I realized we need town tunes!

People can say what they are going to use or ideas they might have here. 

My Town Tune Ideas:

Mario Bros.
Legend of Zelda music
... thats it off the top of my head, so that is why I made this thread!


----------



## Haihappen (Feb 9, 2013)

I need something from One Piece... will make a One Piece themed town. :3


----------



## comic321 (Feb 9, 2013)

I actually want Reach for the stars from Sonic Colors


----------



## aikatears (Feb 9, 2013)

Doctor who theme


----------



## Bea (Feb 9, 2013)

I think the main theme from Ratatouille always sound nice as a town tune


----------



## Dimension Witch (Feb 9, 2013)

Im using Spirited Away - One summers day or Name of life.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Feb 9, 2013)

The beat;

Primadonna Girl, yeah.


----------



## RisingSun (Feb 9, 2013)

I currently use Jesus Loves Me ... I might change it up though


----------



## Julie (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm using the adventure time theme song (the ''Jake the Dog and Finn the Human" riff) and will probably use it in my new leaf town in the beginning if I cant think of anything else. I might also use one of the songs for Mario Galaxy or the 3D Land theme.


----------



## Torotix (Feb 9, 2013)

I like the adventure time idea, it's a nice little tune 
I have no idea what I'll do for mine, on wild world I'd just use whatever I liked on La-di-day, I like the idea of using some K.K. tunes though, maybe a song from pokemon.


----------



## Pokeking (Feb 9, 2013)

For the longest time, I used This is Halloween from Nightmare Before Christmas.

Currently, behind my door there is a chime in the shape of a swan. I'm using this for now. For New Leaf, I do not know yet.


----------



## Valerie (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm currently using the shaker song Simple Gifts but in the past I've used the chocobo theme


----------



## Jamie (Feb 9, 2013)

I always use the simple verson of "Love me tender, / Love me sweet, / Never let me go." So, "C \ F \ E \ F \ G \ D \ G \ (Long note), F \ E \ D \ E \ F (Long note) \ Blank \ Blank" ^_^


----------



## Treasu(red) (Feb 9, 2013)

RisingSun said:


> I currently use Jesus Loves Me ... I might change it up though



I LOVE THAT IDEA. 
So simple, pure and... adorable.

I wanted a song that was ladylike, classic, and pretty (like me!) so my town tune is "*Que Sera Sera*" 
I really enjoy it when my villagers sing/whistle it.


----------



## JoeysShinyRattata (Feb 9, 2013)

I may go with a rift from Justin Beiber's Baby just for the LULZ and TROLLS


----------



## MistyWater (Feb 9, 2013)

I've gone with 'Legend of Mermaid' for awhile now. Might stick with it. Or use one of the others. Not sure yet.


----------



## Julie (Feb 10, 2013)

Valerie said:


> but in the past I've used the chocobo theme



that is actually an awesome idea. I can't believe i haven't thought of it before.


----------



## ChickenSpy (Feb 10, 2013)

My latest WW town had all random notes (the ones that play a random note everytime) so it was never the same song. I think I might try to come up with something that has an actual tune but uses a random note at the end.


----------



## Juicebox (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm going with my own song this time around, but here's some suggestions that I've used in the past.

Strawberry Fields forever
Song of Healing
Hard Knock Life
You're a Good Man Charlie Brown (opening)
Don't Stop Believing
Route 1 (Pokemon Blue)


----------



## JoeysShinyRattata (Feb 15, 2013)

Anybody Else??


----------



## Officer Berri (Feb 15, 2013)

I made a version of Terra's Theme from Final Fantasy 6 my town tune in my Wild World town. I still love it. xD Will probably use it in New Leaf.


----------



## Dustbunnii (Feb 15, 2013)

In my city folk town, I'm using a part of Saria's Song
Not sure what I'll do for my New Leaf town, but I would like to do something different and not Legend of Zelda related xD
time to go to youtube and listen to the town tunes that people have made :B


----------



## spot0127 (Feb 15, 2013)

I definitely want to start with the Mario theme.


----------



## Mz_D (Feb 15, 2013)

I went for a Sonic theme in mine, one of the old first level tunes.


----------



## Mint (Feb 15, 2013)

I have the Imperial March from Star Wars as my current town tune.

I've heard pop songs and the mario theme in other towns.


----------



## comic321 (Feb 15, 2013)

Mz_D said:


> I went for a Sonic theme in mine, one of the old first level tunes.



Green Hill zone? Emerald Hill? Palmtree Panic? Angel Island? lol


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (Feb 15, 2013)

I did Green Hill Zone on the Gamecube version and Emerald Hill Zone in ACCF, so I might pick another Sonic song for ACNL.

EDIT: Reach For the Stars from Sonic Colors is actually a splendid idea...


----------



## Nooblord (Feb 15, 2013)

Plan on making an original tune. "The Charmelo Anthem".


----------



## comic321 (Feb 15, 2013)

JimmyJacobAC said:


> I did Green Hill Zone on the Gamecube version and Emerald Hill Zone in ACCF, so I might pick another Sonic song for ACNL
> 
> 
> EDIT: Reach For the Stars from Sonic Colors is actually a splendid idea...



MINE! Just kidding, lol. or am I?...Yeah, I am. 8)


----------



## Aivilo (Feb 15, 2013)

I usually go for the Luigi's Mansion theme :3 But I might use a LoZ song this time!


----------



## YanoShigun (Feb 15, 2013)

I have mine set to an original tune right now, but I used to have the Turnabout Sisters Theme from Ace Attorney.


----------



## Joey (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm just gonna use the original one until I get bored of it and then I'll change it


----------



## Sunny85 (Feb 16, 2013)

I have Saria's song as my town tune most of the time or route 101 from Pokemon Ruby/Sapphire


----------



## Chameleonsoup (Feb 16, 2013)

I used to love LaDiDay for getting a town tune. Is the keyboard/amount of notes the same as before?


----------



## JoeysShinyRattata (Feb 17, 2013)

I believe the notes are the same, guess we won't know until it come out here.
I decided on Crazy Train:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPxHNOFws4A

(This is not me, I just found this  )


----------



## JabuJabule (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm probably going to use the default town tune for awhile, since it'll be new! Maybe I'll switch it to ACGC's default tune as well, and ACWW's/ACCF's. 

THEN I might do the Yoshi's Story theme. I did it in my City Folk town one time, and I loved it! I wanna do it again.


----------



## JoeysShinyRattata (Mar 29, 2013)

BUMP because people are trying to steal my thread ideas


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 29, 2013)

No one's trying to 'steal your thread', multiple threads happen sometimes.


----------



## kakuloo (Jun 3, 2013)

I think I will start out with the Totoro theme.

Then at some point I'd like to use this Harvest Moon 64 theme I made.

I tried to make a pokemon Anime Theme one...but it just doesn't work.  Too much going on there.


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 3, 2013)

My Wild World town was California Gurls by Katy Perry xD
My City Folk was King Deedeedee's theme from SSBB.
I have absolutely no idea what to do for New Leaf


----------



## Curiousiko (Jun 3, 2013)

I have an idea of what mine will be but I kinda wish there was a way to test it before the game. I have the notes already...


----------



## Eloise (Jun 3, 2013)

Probably gonna go for the opening riff of Live and Learn from Sonic Adventure 2.


----------



## Steven (Jun 3, 2013)

I would like a Kingdom Hearts town tune. Somebody knows how?


----------

